# What Happened?



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

My rat is literally huge. Huge. She got big yesterday and idk if she is pregnant or developed a tumor. She was always real little and then suddenly she got super fat. I dot let my boys an girls interact and the only way she could be pregnant is if someone moved them around without telling me or if they had sex through the cage bars. I am panicking. What is going on?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

It won le me post one


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

She's sitting in a corner panting. Is he okay? What do I do?


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

To post a pic you need to upload it somewhere like photobucket and link it, or if you gave open access to pics on facebook post a link. Did she est anything odd and how old is she? Does it fit with this? http://ratguide.com/health/digestive/megacolon.phpBloating can also be due to a blockage in the bowel.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

There's some more info here http://www.ratfanclub.org/megacolon.html


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

She's not likely to have gotten pregnant through the bars, but she could be in labour if someone mixed your girls and boys. Sorry for multiple posts. Hard to link and do long posts on my phone!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

If you let them play together then this is always a possibility. It is why you are NEVER recommended to let opposite intact genders near one another.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't let them play together.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh!! My bad! Your comment said 
"I dot let my boys an girls interact" 
and I misread the dot as "do let" but I see you mean "dont let"

Then if she ballooned up like that then there is very likely to be a problem. Do you have any good vet near you?
How does the swelling feel? Hard or soft?


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I called my vet but got her recording and idk what to do. I barely can afford that. I could never afford the ER vet. So now I'm totally stuck. I don't know what to do.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

And it feels hard.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

She also bit me last night and she's never bit me or anyone else before.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

How long have you had her?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Also, how old is she and what are her markings?


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I took her to the ER vet. She had lymphoma that metastasized to her lungs. I had to put her down.


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

This would have been terrible to go through, I'm so very sorry


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear that


----------

